# -How to get better at rails-



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

here's one:

hike the feature instead of running laps off the lift.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> here's one:
> 
> hike the feature instead of running laps off the lift.


absofuckinglutely


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Another one always grab tindy for the kids.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I just find rails boring. Maybe I'm an old fart but it doesn't matter how you pop onto or off of it, how big it is, or how complex. It's just boring to me (to watch).

If I were gunning for sponsorship I'd want to be able to pull huge air comfortably and confidently.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You also ride a mono ski for carving!


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Another one always grab tindy for the kids.


just make sure your ride away with a smooth falling leaf motion on that heel


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> here's one:
> 
> hike the feature instead of running laps off the lift.


B-but...why?!?!? It's so tiring T_T


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Consonantal said:


> B-but...why?!?!? It's so tiring T_T


then you don't hike enough :laugh:


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

i'm far from being the in the top 10 in the park and more like in the bottom 10 BUT i do know hiking the same feature over and over does wonders. it may be some work but if that's what the best riders do then they might just have a point


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I just find rails boring. Maybe I'm an old fart but it doesn't matter how you pop onto or off of it, how big it is, or how complex. It's just boring to me (to watch).
> 
> If I were gunning for sponsorship I'd want to be able to pull huge air comfortably and confidently.


Shuddup and go do some rails.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> Shuddup and go do some rails.


Yes sir.

lol

I gotta take that Burton Custom and just start doing park days. Maybe get a COP pass next year too and do park stuff mid-week at night, ride the powder on the weekends and trips...


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> lol
> 
> I gotta take that Burton Custom and just start doing park days. Maybe get a COP pass next year too and do park stuff mid-week at night, ride the powder on the weekends and trips...


For sure! Besides, powder is just for pussies who are too scared to fall on hardpack! hahaha. 

I'm sorry I just said that because I didn't get to ride any powder this year and I'm projecting.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> I'm sorry I just said that because I didn't get to ride any powder this year and I'm projecting.


That sucks man! I became a bit of a powder snob this year. Didn't go out much when there wasn't fresh... I want to break that habit next year, because there's good fun to be had on non-pow days too! :yahoo:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Didn't go out much when there wasn't fresh...


that is known by the technical term: aging.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> that is known by the technical term: aging.


Damn old people taking up our powder days.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Damn old people taking up our powder days.


stay the fuck off my freshies homie.


----------

